# Exterior Wood Filler for Treated Pine



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Re-staining the deck this weekend. I'm 99% sure its treated pine and not cedar. Anyway a few of the vertical 4×4 posts have devloped cracks. None threaten the structural integrity but they are an eye sore. Its not worth replacing the timber… (yet anyway). Has anyone had luck filling cracks in exterior wood? I'm planning on using a solid stain so preserving grain patterns is not a concern. I'm only interested in a cosmetic fix for this one.

Traditional wood filler?

Special wood filler?

Don't bother trying?


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I used Elmers interior/exterior and it lasted about 10 yrs, probably still lasting in the dump somewhere. lol I replaced the board a couple of yrs. ago. I did get a couple of cracks in it with time, but the putty never fell out even with pressure washing. The cracks made it look more like the wood. It didn't take the stain the same as the real wood, but I had a big void to fill and it did the trick just fine.


----------

